# Wind Generator



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

Have been thinking about fitting a wind charger to assist my solar panel. I would have preferred to use another solar panel but I don't have the space due to four roof lights and a chimney so a wind charger seemed my only option. Now, there's one or two problems, where do you keep it when it's not in use and how do you attach it to a van? My original thinking was to make a small one and then dismantle it when not in use but, when we changed to the Auto Sleeper, it has a rather nice stainless steel tubular framework that lends itself to be used as a fixing for solar panels and wind turbines.




Fortunately, I could work off the floor as the rail is the same spacing as the ladder. Here we have a view of the wind charger laying flat against the van body; this is how it will be when travelling but, obviously, secured.



This is a picture of it attached to the framework; you'll have to imagine it sitting perpendicular on the roof rail.



And here we have the bracket, made out of stainless steel and U bolts to hold the mast in place. The pivoting brackets are motorcycle handlebar clamps that have been drilled out to 22mm; this allows me to pivot the mast up and down.



Here we have a close up of the handlebar clamp. Although handlebars are 22mm the clamps are slightly oval so they can grip the bars. All I have to do now is shorten one or two bolts, round off the edges, make a doughnut for the nosecone to sit in and a piece of tubing to bolt to the mast to secure it when it's up and when it's down.

Rae & Ann


----------



## harrow (Mar 27, 2018)

I think it will be noisey and if it was free standing with guy ropes it would avoid that problem ?

:wave:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

harrow said:


> I think it will be noisey and if it was free standing with guy ropes it would avoid that problem ?
> 
> :wave:



Before going down this route, Ann and myself spent some time walking round harbours listening to wind chargers; in nearly all cases the rigging made more noise than the chargers. Another point is that Ann and myself quite often go for long walks and this would be an ideal time to put the charger up if it did make any noise and when returning back fold it back down again and as we very rarely park our van near others I don't think this could cause a problem.

Rae & Ann


----------



## n brown (Mar 27, 2018)

we had one once , the van acted like a giant resonator and the thrumming noise , rising and falling with the wind speed, sent us both insane. i was glad to get shot of it


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

n brown said:


> sent us both insane



Hello Nige,
..........that explains a lot :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 27, 2018)

From previous experience I think you will find the noise is an issue. The big attraction is the ability to produce power when it's dark. Sadly this is the time when noise is most evident.

A free standing arrangement would be much better.

Bear in mind too that it is essential that you park in an exposed position otherwise they are pretty useless.


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 27, 2018)

I considered a wind turbine for a while BUT eventually discounted it on grounds of noise and them not generating a great deal of power unless you were living in a permanant gale with one the size of a windmill.
Great on boats in windy harbours to keep bilge pump running.


----------



## maingate (Mar 27, 2018)

I used a Rutland wind turbine for a few years. It was freestanding and not noisy. Much better in Winter than a solar panel.


----------



## saxonborg (Mar 27, 2018)

Maybe you could incorporate a Metalastik mounting in your build this would reduce the amount of vibration input to your van whilst still keeping the assembly fairly rigid.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> The big attraction is the ability to produce power when it's dark.



Hello Chris,
The funny thing is at the Rutland Water meet there were three RVs there and all had wind generators on their roofs, now I'm not saying I've got an RV but what I am saying is I heard no noise from the one that was parked very close to me and these people were using their vehicle all the time.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> living in a permanant gale



I live in Scotland and most of our wild camping is in the open.

Rae & Ann


----------



## harrow (Mar 27, 2018)

n brown said:


> we had one once , the van acted like a giant resonator and the thrumming noise , rising and falling with the wind speed, sent us both insane. i was glad to get shot of it


This is what I was thinking about, and as your signature suggest you have practical experience.

:wave:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

***** said:


> if a person is not parking near to other vans



Hello Graham,
As I mentioned before I do prefer to park in a secluded spot.........on a plus side this may encourage people to leave a three metre gap around me.......I'm only joking.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

maingate said:


> I used a Rutland wind turbine for a few years. It was freestanding and not noisy. Much better in Winter than a solar panel.



Thank you for that. If it has to go freestanding.........it's not really a problem.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Robmac (Mar 27, 2018)

I preferred your last one Wae.

Far more colourful.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

saxonborg said:


> Metalastik mounting



Motorcycle swinging arm bushes would be an ideal choice; in fact, I think 650 BSA bushes could do the job, if required.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

Robmac said:


> I preferred your last one Wae.
> 
> Far more colourful.



Hello Wob,
Well I suppose you are the instigator. As well you know, I've used it on many occasions with great results and, ironically, it wasn't freestanding.

Rae & Ann


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 27, 2018)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Chris,
> The funny thing is at the Rutland Water meet there were three RVs there and all had wind generators on their roofs, now I'm not saying I've got an RV but what I am saying is I heard no noise from the one that was parked very close to me and these people were using their vehicle all the time.
> 
> Rae & Ann


.  That is correct BUT they were mounted very high ,the highest one ran  much faster  than the lower one's 
.for regular winter use I am leaning More towards a battery to battery charger .


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

hairydog said:


> such as the sort used to hold car exhausts.



There are one or two options that I've started thinking about, if need be, thank you for your suggestion.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> I am leaning More towards a battery to battery charger .



Hello Bazz,
When finished I should be running a Smart battery to battery charger, a 210 solar panel and a Rutland 504 wind charger; hopefully, that should be enough.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Robmac (Mar 27, 2018)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Wob,
> Well I suppose you are the instigator. As well you know, I've used it on many occasions with great results and, ironically, it wasn't freestanding.
> 
> Rae & Ann



I know Wae, I'm a big fan.

Well, it's a big fan actually.


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 27, 2018)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Bazz,
> When finished I should be running a Smart battery to battery charger, a 210 solar panel and a Rutland 504 wind charger; hopefully, that should be enough.
> S
> Rae & Ann


.   More than : Rae you must get over your wind fetish :dnd::sleep-027:


----------



## winks (Mar 27, 2018)

Whatever the outcome Rae, it's a cracking job you've done there mate.:cheers:

H


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

Robmac said:


> I know Wae, I'm a big fan.



Hello Wob,
Yes, I remember you mentioning you used to be obsessed with Massey Fergusons........does that make you an extractor fan?

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> .   More than : Rae you must get over your wind fetish :dnd::sleep-027:



Hello Bazz,
Well actually you're the instigator for the comfy van. It was last year at Bugsworth, you and Christine were sitting in your NuVenture, mildly simmering in the heat and there was Ann and myself freezing and I distinctly remembering saying to Ann "I do believe Bazz has the right idea".

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

winks said:


> Whatever the outcome Rae, it's a cracking job you've done there mate.:cheers:
> 
> H



Hello Harold,
That's only the rough job, I've still got to tidy up the edges, round off the ends and cut the bolts where they protrude......and then I'll be happy.

Rae & Ann


----------



## maingate (Mar 27, 2018)

I fitted an electrical junction box in a locker. The solar cabling ran through it and I linked the Wind turbine feed through it using a DIN plug and a socket fitted to the junction box. That way I could have solar AND wind power feeding the batteries.

Your Wind Turbine will not perform well if it is attached to the vehicle because it needs 'clean' air, not turbulent air caused by the vehicle. The mast needs to be as tall as possible (the taller the better). I used a 3 section tubular mast. If there was anything handy to attach the mast to (like a fence post or a 'no overnighting' sign), I would bungee or clamp the mast to it with maybe a guy rope for extra stability. I had a fairly long cable so that I could have the turbine away from the van in clean air. All I used was Domestic 2.5 mm sq 3 core cable (NOT flat twin and earth though). I soldered the Live and Neutral wires together as a live feed (to increase the cross sectional area) and used the Earth wire as neutral. This cable is easier to coil and store when not in use as the alternative 4mm or 6 mm solar type cable is much more bulky to store.


----------



## Asterix (Mar 27, 2018)

I think noise is only an issue for light sleepers,last week I slept thru a car crash 20 metres from my van,I only became aware of it when I opened the blind in the morning and saw the totalled car,and sign it had ploughed thru,so for me a turbine wouldn't be an issue for sleeping,but maybe some sort of brake for when you want peace for a few hours in the evening.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 27, 2018)

Do you mind me asking where you got it from Rae? I looked at marine generators a year or so back and they were starting around £1200 and going to lots of cash (the 1200 was too much for me anyway). Looks a proper good job with the fittings you have done


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 27, 2018)

Looks Great,,That’s the 504 I think, I loved the Rutland 913 / 914,, Had one for MANY years on my boat & gave OOODLES OF POWER !,,
Just one thing I would say ref your mounting set up,,,Not enough Rubber or Silicone breaks or Buffer mountings ! In my experience.

Vibrations are MORE important to combat than worrying about the Noise.


I would also fabricate some sort of protection for it while in its Stowed position & use security Fixings for the mounts as a deterrent against theft. Also get into the habit of putting any tool required to deploy the WG on the Steering wheel as a reminder to Demount & stow it before you move off.
Well done & keep us posted on it’s performance, I think you will be very pleased with it.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> where you got it from Rae?



PM sent.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

Asterix said:


> I think noise is only an issue for light sleepers



Well our bedroom window must be 12 foot from the main road and I have no trouble sleeping and Ann can sleep through my snoring so a silly old wind generator can't be any worse than that :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Not enough Rubber or Silicone breaks



I'm hoping to attach a bar that will come from the side and support it from falling forward, I don't think there will be an issue from the sides as the bracket is made from 8mm thick stainless steel; if worst come to worst I could always try guy rope it using a spacer between the rope and the van and then returning to tie off next to the van. Without showing a picture I find this hard to describe but if I have any problems I will post my solution.
Yes you are correct, it is the 504.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 27, 2018)

The single mounting Bar is good, just not ‘Vibration Insulated’ at the Fixing point, Guy rope is bad idea !, you really do need a Rubber Break of sorts between any & all metal mechanical fixings !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 27, 2018)

https://www.dropbox.com/preview/Personal/IMAG0335.jpg?role=personal


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 27, 2018)

As you can see, mine was a bigger WG, on a single pole mount & it was fine in all that the Scottish weather could throw at it,


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> As you can see, mine was a bigger WG, on a single pole mount & it was fine in all that the Scottish weather could throw at it,



Unfortunately I have been trying for the last half hour and all I'm getting from that link is the file doesn't exist but thank you for trying anyway.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> The single mounting Bar is good, just not ‘Vibration Insulated’ at the Fixing point.



I have a cunning plan but you'll have to wait and, if it works, I will post........if it doesn't work I'll try something else and if that doesn't work and so on and so on :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 27, 2018)

If any 'Tico' pad is any use

Tico Pad - Mechanical Air Supplies LTD

(strip about 1m x 100mm x 10mm) 

Shout up... 
I'm sure I've got some kicking about ;-)


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 27, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> If any 'Tico' pad is any use
> 
> Tico Pad - Mechanical Air Supplies LTD
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your kind offer but I've just ordered two engine mountings off a V8 Defender. I would imagine they should do the job quite nicely but will be able to tell when they arrive.

Rae & Ann


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 27, 2018)

StreetSleeper said:


> Thank you very much for your kind offer but I've just ordered two engine mountings off a V8 Discovery. I would imagine they should do the job quite nicely but will be able to tell when they arrive.
> 
> Rae & Ann



No worries.... Disco mounts are pretty good (use them in our series landrovers when fitting Tdi disco engines to reduce noise/vibration) 

Shout up if you need tico pad.... 
We also use rubber insulated pipe clips 




In a few sizes (25mm ish) with m8/m10 mounting holes if any use


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 28, 2018)

StreetSleeper said:


> Unfortunately I have been trying for the last half hour and all I'm getting from that link is the file doesn't exist but thank you for trying anyway.
> 
> Rae & Ann



Oooo,,, Can anyone else see the pic in the link I posted so I can know if I’m doing it right !.

Yeah it takes me a while to get things right,,,maybe I should get married again !.


----------



## harrow (Mar 28, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Oooo,,, Can anyone else see the pic in the link I posted so I can know if I’m doing it right !.
> 
> Yeah it takes me a while to get things right,,,maybe I should get married again !.


Sorry, no


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 28, 2018)

Cheers for that,,I obviously done something wrong,,

How about NOW -


----------



## harrow (Mar 28, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Cheers for that,,I obviously done something wrong,,
> 
> How about NOW -
> 
> View attachment 62318


Ah a propeller powered boat.

:wave:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 28, 2018)

After a recent conversation with Rog of the Roaming I came to the conclusion that the biggest issue, for us, may be the drumming noise created by the wind charger. As I mentioned before, I heard very little evidence of noise while standing outside and listening to wind chargers but had never thought of the resonating sound on the inside so the only way I could test this out, prior to fitting my own one up, was to find one already attached and working. Well, the easiest way to do this was to find one on an exposed piece of road i.e. next to the sea on a hill and this is what I did. Easy enough job: look up, if it's spinning, stick your ear on the pole and hear if there is any resonating noise and so that is what I did and I have to be honest, with my ear flat to the pole I could hear some noise but nothing to be concerned about. As soon as I removed my head from the pole no noise from the blades or from the pole.



Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 28, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Cheers for that,,I obviously done something wrong,,
> 
> How about NOW -
> 
> View attachment 62318



That's better. I think that's quite a bit more powerful than mine but doesn't look too big.

Rae & Ann


----------



## RoaminRog (Mar 29, 2018)

StreetSleeper said:


> After a recent conversation with Rog of the Roaming I came to the conclusion that the biggest issue, for us, may be the drumming noise created by the wind charger. As I mentioned before, I heard very little evidence of noise while standing outside and listening to wind chargers but had never thought of the resonating sound on the inside so the only way I could test this out, prior to fitting my own one up, was to find one already attached and working. Well, the easiest way to do this was to find one on an exposed piece of road i.e. next to the sea on a hill and this is what I did. Easy enough job: look up, if it's spinning, stick your ear on the pole and hear if there is any resonating noise and so that is what I did and I have to be honest, with my ear flat to the pole I could hear some noise but nothing to be concerned about. As soon as I removed my head from the pole no noise from the blades or from the pole.
> 
> View attachment 62319
> 
> Rae & Ann



Looks to me like you are deadening any vibration with your arm Rae.
I think the answer with your van is, as you say, 'suck it an' see'.
I think the potential is fantastic, and will probably be more reliable than a solar panel in the typical British climate.


----------



## n brown (Mar 29, 2018)

you wait till you get a blowy night , it'll be like a dozen howler monkeys a' screaming and a'drumming on your van ! i can remember getting up and going out in the dark wind and rain to tie the flailing monster side on to the wind to shut it up.YouTube



of course , i could be exaggerating slightly


----------



## runnach (Mar 29, 2018)

Vibration on wind gennys seems to be an issue but needs playing about with. annoying vibration is more about a frequency akin to get sat in a car. SO experiment away

Like others I have always though there is merit in wind 

channa


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi Rea, you could always try the harmonic dampers like landrovers have on there chassis.

I believe it's a matter of clamping a weight on the pole in different locations till you find the place that kills the resonance best.

Plus the already mentioned, silicon or radiator hose around the clamps/fixing points would also help.

Phill


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 29, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> 'suck it an' see'



Hello Rog,
I have great faith but, like a lot of things I do, it's all down to trial and error. If I fail you can rest assured I will be the first to admit it but, if nothing else, it's been a good project for the mind.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 29, 2018)

n brown said:


> of course , i could be exaggerating slightly



Hello Nige,
Of course not but a little bit of embellishing always makes it sound a little more interesting.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 29, 2018)

channa said:


> I have always though there is merit in wind



Hello Andrew,
If I had more room on the roof I would have gone for a bigger solar panel, as I didn't this seemed to be the most viable option.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 29, 2018)

time4t said:


> silicon or radiator hose around the clamps/fixing points



Hello Phill,
I have already ordered two Land Rover Defender engine mounts which have a large circumference, hopefully, this will not only dampen the sound but stabilise the mast. My next job after the base mount will be the side pole. At the moment I am looking to using two rose joints and a length of tubing and this, too, will be rubber mounted.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 29, 2018)

In the picture I posted earlier I had an Aluminium Wheelhouse Roof, That I Put a Good 10mm thick layer of Silicone on, Then 10mm of Rubber/Foam Mat that I Stuck to that, Then another 10mm of Silicone Then the Aluminium Baseplate to the Single pole Mount Stuck On that, Then I Put 6x10mm Fixing Holes through the Sandwich Filled with Silicone & let go off, I then put 8mm Bolts with washers drilled through the Gone off Silicone So it acted like a Shock absorber, (No Metal on Metal), i Then Put the ‘Stem’ of the WG into the pole with a Cushion of yet more Silicone around so it didn’t touch the sides of the mounting pole & it gave BRILLIANT fit & Forget vibration & Noise Free Service for almost a Deckade.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 29, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> it gave BRILLIANT vibration & Noise Free Service for almost a Deckade.



I honestly don't think there's going to be a problem now we've added these engine mounts: having said that, I've not got them in front of me but, hopefully, they should be here soon. As you mentioned your photograph I have to ask you one question, could you please explain the piece of rope that's attached to the rudder on the generator........does it have a purpose?

Rae & Ann


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes of course, (Well spotted).

It was used when I was actually ‘Cruising’ to Tie it off, as obviously with the Engine running I didn’t need the WG, & it also gave safe access to the roof when needed without getting my arse shaved !,,,
It was a Dog lead that I Put the Hand eye over a Blade then tied off at the Fin to stop it spinning.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 29, 2018)

We‘ve used a Rutland for a few years, mostly for Scotland in the winter to back up the solar panels. We have a mounting on the ladder for a quick set up, however the vibration is very intrusive. We have a 2 part mast with guy lines which we can set up in an open location. The guy wires are held down with spiral dog stakes which shrug off Scottish gales. The generator fits under one of the rear seats (with the fin unbolted). Nb: the solar panels have hinged corners so that they can be angled to make the most on the low sun in winter.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 29, 2018)

Mastodon said:


> however the vibration is very intrusive



Thank you very much for your very informative post. My first question has to be, was it rubber mounted and my second question has to be, do you think it would benefit from being rubber mounted? From the information that I'm gathering, noise doesn't seem to be an issue but vibration is. I will not be opting for guy ropes to start with as I favour a length of tubing isolated from the vehicle with rubber bushes as I believe a more rigid mount is achieved due to the fact that guy ropes are attached to the ground but the van can still rock on it's suspension.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Mar 29, 2018)

I don't know if I'm reading this right but it's best to have the guy ropes anchored on the van not the ground, unless the turbine is also on the ground?

Phill


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 29, 2018)

time4t said:


> I don't know if I'm reading this right but it's best to have the guy ropes anchored on the van not the ground, unless the turbine is also on the ground?



Hello Phill,
That's my thinking as well. For me, guy ropes would be the last resort with them being tied off somewhere on the van, preferably on the body and not the wheels.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 30, 2018)

Latest Update.
The Defender engine mountings arrived today so I decided to clean up the job and bolt them on.




This is the rear view. I opted for a wider circumference engine mounting purely for stability.



As you can see, all the edges have now been tidied up and rounded off to prevent snagging.



Side view. The rubbers don't look too out of place.



Final picture. Used part of the ladder to line up the clamps before the Locktite went off.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey looks MUCH BETTER,,,


Can I just mention a ‘But’ to that lol lol,,,,

Those Mounts are quite ‘Stiff or Solid’ designed for higher torque movements @ Compression,,,,,,Still needs a bit of simple Foam Rubber as a Buffer in my opinion Matey,,
But let us know the outcome!.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 30, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Still needs a bit of simple Foam Rubber as a Buffer



I did think about using Mini engine mountings but I felt I needed the large circumference to give the mast rigidity. The only way I could soften these rubbers up would be to grind a concave grove in the side; I don't even know if it's possible but I would have a go but, at this present time, I shall put it all together and see how it works. Thank you for your feedback, it is always appreciated. It's always good to read other people's angle on experimental projects.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 30, 2018)

Absolutely the right approach, as you can never have too much information,,,& what works for someone else may not work for you.
Good luck & I For one will be eager for the results on your installation.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 30, 2018)

The Child Bride hasn't read all the previous ,on this fascinating thread.

She says that she has been sleeping with a wind generator for 49 years ,in 3 weeks.

She says she just had to get used to it, bearing in mind how perfect I am in all other ways.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 30, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> what works for someone else may not work for you.



I do have this stupid theory, there's no such thing as problems, just solutions :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## Robmac (Mar 31, 2018)

Handlebar clamps and engine mounts, yet looks like it was designed for the job!

10 out of 10 for ingenuity Rae, a professional job.


----------



## n brown (Mar 31, 2018)

good looking mountings Rae , like the clamps too. nothing quite as satisfying as overcoming a problem - i think i need a project , ifeel a bit envious !


----------



## runnach (Mar 31, 2018)

Hopefully sorted Rae looks smart too. you mentioning the mini got me thinking ( always a bad idea) and rather than engine mounts perhaps the suspension rubbers found on the subframe would work. 

If and it is of course an if you decided to roof mount considering free airflow on the propeller a reasonably simple ish fix rested on a bed of rubber etc and lateral forces would be negated by the compression effect

Channa


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 31, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Handlebar clamps and engine mounts, yet looks like it was designed for the job!



Hello Rob,
I love tinkering about, even more so if the stuff has been recycled but glad you like.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 31, 2018)

n brown said:


> i think i need a project , ifeel a bit envious !



Hello Nige,
It has been noted and it's about time you got the old finger out and did a bit......sorry mate, I'm only joking.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 31, 2018)

channa said:


> if you decided to roof mount



Hello Andrew,
I fully intend for this to be mounted on the roof. On the Auto Sleeper monocoque body there is a nice stainless steel rail down both sides and a couple going across. The wind charger will be bolted to the offside, raised when in use and folded back down for storage.......well, that's the theory.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 31, 2018)

runnach said:


> How long till completion?



Hello Terry,
You're so pushy! Well as from Wednesday, we should be heading south on a mountaineering range in Norfolk.......oh OK perhaps not a mountain range but we are indeed going to Norfolk and then Southend for a cup of tea with my old mum and then heading our way back up. So, as from now, work has stopped......ish........if I get bored I might try something else to do with the generator and then, of course, before the wind charger goes on the roof I have to put the 210 solar panel up but before I can do that I need to reseal the chimney and remove the TV aerial. So if you're holding your breath I would suggest perhaps blowing out might be a wise choice :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## runnach (Mar 31, 2018)

Mountaneering in Norfolk eh ? I note the local mountain rescue team have put in for a grant knocked back on the Range Rover but granted a 10 ft ladder and 6 feet of rope oh and a flask for the St Bernard 

channa


----------



## StreetSleeper (Mar 31, 2018)

As the weather was a little inclement today, in fact the rain was persisting down so working outside was not really an option, I thought I would do this undercover.



And this is what I'm using to hold the cone that sits in the centre of the wind generator. Yes, you've got it in one, it's the centre boss of a caravan table.



So my first job was to cut the top off; this was done with an angle grinder and a thin blade.



Second job was to saw out the middle; this was done by hand using a hacksaw. I had to remove the blade, put it through the hole, reconnect and saw the four joining pieces.

I now need to pop round and see my friendly wheel builder so I can borrow his lathe and finish the job off. This will then be stuck on the roof and the cone should have a secure fitting. I will try and get access to the lathe on Monday and post the relevant photographs.

Rae & Ann


----------



## n brown (Mar 31, 2018)

sounds like hard work ,Rae !  if you cut a length of hacksaw blade and cut a Bosch jigsaw blade shape on the end , you get a lovely electric hacksaw , which , being bendy , can be used for things  no other saw can manage. i must show you my foam rubber cutting attachment !


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Mar 31, 2018)

channa said:


> Mountaneering in Norfolk eh ? I note the local mountain rescue team have put in for a grant knocked back on the Range Rover but granted a 10 ft ladder and 6 feet of rope oh and a flask for the St Bernard
> 
> channa[/QUOTE
> 
> 10Ft ladder, rather overkill for Norfolk, why cart 10Ft around when 5Ft would be more than enough...:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## harrow (Mar 31, 2018)

n brown said:


> i must show you my foam rubber cutting attachment !



Electric carving knife ?

:wave:


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 1, 2018)

Rain? Looks like we made a good choice turning left at Gretna this trip then 

Will need some more pics to grasp what you are doing with the nose cone, why are you making a fitting? Or have I skipped some posts


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 1, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> what you are doing with the nose cone, why are you making a fitting?



Hello Nabs,
I apologise for not explaining myself properly, I will put it down to having one of my senior moments. So let me explain: as the wind charger will be permanently on the roof in a horizontal position when not in use, cone down, I needed something to support the cone from hitting the roof when travelling so the purpose of the fitting is purely for the cone to sit in when not in use: this will also stop the blade from rotating. I hope to secure the up and down movement by another form, which I haven't yet thought of. I hope this explains where I am at this precise moment. I will put photographs up tomorrow which should help to explain. Hopefully, now, this should make sense and thank you for bringing it to my attention.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi Rae, sorry it was probably me as I think you did mention earlier on about securing it but I had forgotten that 

Can’t wait to hear reports when it’s in use, next project could be variable baffles to reduce wind pressure so you can generate on the move but as you may be limited to 20mph it may be a bad idea


----------



## craig9760 (Apr 2, 2018)

i was planning on getting one of these ..100-400W Lantern Wind Turbine Generator Vertical Axis Controller Hot !  | eBay


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 2, 2018)

craig9760 said:


> i was planning on getting one of these ..100-400W Lantern Wind Turbine Generator Vertical Axis Controller Hot !  | eBay



Hello Craig,
I have to admit I did contemplate one, or one like it, but felt the Rutland was a far better option.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 2, 2018)

Got access to the lathe today so it was time to finish the job off. The job in question was a BOS to hold the cone of the wind charger.




Easy enough job, I did most of the work with an angle grinder, now all there was left to do was finishing the edges: which was achieved by smoothing it off on a lathe.



This was the important bit, make sure the cone doesn't protrude further than the BOS.



Here we have the BOS in situ. supporting the wind charger. This will eventually be attached to the roof using silicone.



A view from the ground with the wind charger in action. At this point I have to say the blades were spinning rather rapidly and I had Ann sitting in the toilet reporting to me on the noise and the vibrations.



Last picture, all tucked away. The rudder will be removed when not in use; this is an easy enough job as I used butterfly bolts. As you may notice it is obstructing the rooflight, whether this will be a problem, at the moment I cannot say but the toilet has a very large window and a door which, I believe will suffice any airing.

All that's left now is to fabricate some sort of rigid crossmember to hold the wind charger when it's erect.

The conclusion.
Ann reported no noise nor any vibration.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Robmac (Apr 2, 2018)

Top job Rae.

I would be tempted to stick a thin layer of rubber or similar where the cone sits in the boss just to reduce any vibration when driving which may damage the cone?

I suppose you will know when you drive with it in situ if there is any vibration.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Apr 2, 2018)

I have nothing to add to this great thread but to say i am really enjoying following it :idea:


----------



## Ed on Toast (Apr 2, 2018)

Could a vertical axis turbine, stored and deployed from a vertically mounted plastic tube on the rear, not offer some solutions to the identified areas of concern?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 2, 2018)

Robmac said:


> I would be tempted to stick a thin layer of rubber or similar where the cone sits



Hello Rob,
Very good point, I did think about using expanding foam or such likes.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 2, 2018)

Ed on Toast said:


> Could a vertical axis turbine, stored and deployed from a vertically mounted plastic tube on the rear, not offer some solutions to the identified areas of concern?



Hello Ed,
This was just a compromise, if I had the space I would always favour solar panels: far cheaper, lot less hassles.

Rae & Ann


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 2, 2018)

roof light bathroom fan fitted into rooflight thourouly enjoying this post wish iwas so mechanical minded and a genuis at sorting stuff out well not sorting stuf out acheiving things with thing that where not meant to be used for


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 3, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Top job Rae.
> 
> I would be tempted to stick a thin layer of rubber or similar where the cone sits in the boss just to reduce any vibration when driving which may damage the cone?
> 
> I suppose you will know when you drive with it in situ if there is any vibration.



I would possibly consider mounting a ‘Gokart’ type tyre on the spot where the cone was going to lay.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 17, 2018)

I fully intended to remove the TV aerial off the roof today but, due to the inclement weather, I opted for a more grounded task, so this was the next stage of the erection of the wind charger. I was quite satisfied with the outcome of the main pole, now all that was required was some way to keep it perpendicular.



Hunting round in my junk pile I came across a pair of old awning legs; these would do just fine as they could extend and retract at, literally, a click. Here we have a photograph of the wind charger at ground level, I opted for the same engine mounts to stop any vibration.



Here we have a more distant view, this is how it will be set up on the roof; I just have to make the brackets to hold the legs.



As you can see, very simple set up. The two engine mountings go through holes either side of the tube where a piece of threaded hexagon bar acts as a nut on the inside and spacer. For the two legs I used the original stainless steel feet but just replaced the rivets with nuts and bolts.



Another shot but this time a close up. I have ordered some rose joints for the other end and, hopefully, they will arrive soon.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 17, 2018)

Excellent work Rae, keep up the good work, I envy your imaginative thinking


----------



## Wully (Apr 17, 2018)

Dragons den for you rae you’re use of stuff you have lying around is amazing


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 18, 2018)

As I mentioned earlier, the next part of the procedure was to remove the television aerial and, in it's place, fit the cover through which the wires for the solar panel and wind charger will go into the van.



So first off. Aerial removed and a very large plastic cover that was covering up one small hole.



All the holes had to be filled and, for this job, I made the holes conical shaped and, using Super Glue and Q-Bond, I filled the holes up. I would normally use baking powder but I'm trying this stuff out. 



Here we have a picture of the box. I had to drill and tap another hole so the cable from the wind charger could go through. I tested the holes with the appropriate pieces of wire and they all seem to have a tight fit. 



While I was on the roof I thought it was best I resealed the chimney. Simple enough job, unscrew it from the inside, clean all the relevant faces, put some mastic on the edges and replace; tightening up the ring inside but not fully, allowing it to set and then a final tweak should suffice.



The finished job. I think a lot neater.

Rae & Ann


----------



## exwindsurfer (Apr 18, 2018)

StreetSleeper said:


> As I mentioned earlier, the next part of the procedure was to remove the television aerial and, in it's place, fit the cover through which the wires for the solar panel and wind charger will go into the van.
> 
> View attachment 62763
> 
> ...



Jobs a good one Rae.


----------



## saxonborg (Apr 18, 2018)

Could you tell me where you got the three way gland from please.
Many thanks


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice job Rae!

Phill


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 18, 2018)

saxonborg said:


> Could you tell me where you got the three way gland from please.
> Many thanks



I adapted it: bought a double inlet, drilled and tapped a 12mm hole in the centre and bought the clamp off the internet. The only problem doing this is you have to tighten the centre one up first and the outer two have to be tightened with an open ended spanner.

Rae & Ann


----------



## saxonborg (Apr 18, 2018)

StreetSleeper said:


> I adapted it: bought a double inlet, drilled and tapped a 12mm hole in the centre and bought the clamp off the internet. The only problem doing this is you have to tighten the centre one up first and the outer two have to be tightened with an open ended spanner.
> 
> Rae & Ann



Thanks for the reply, that’s probably why I could only find a two way.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 19, 2018)

The rose joints arrived today so the first job was to drill out the motorcycle handlebar mirror brackets and re-tap them at 10mm.




Rose joints screwed straight in with some hefty nylock nuts, hopefully, there should be no issues from that end now.



The next part was very straight forward, drill a hole in each end of the awning rail and round the edges off; making sure there was enough removed so the rose joint could come out at a right angle.



This was a dry run to see if it would all fit: as you can see, it doesn't look too bad. I will need to do some fine adjusting and, if my calculations are correct, I should still be able to lift the rooflight above the kitchen even when the wind charger is not in use. To erect the wind charger I have to disconnect the two arms and then reconnect them once the wind charger is in place. I will probably end up using butterfly nuts to make this job easier.



Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 20, 2018)

The last job has now been done. The roof needed cleaning before I start to fit the solar panel and, subsequently, I will fit the wind charger.



One of two pictures of the condition of the roof.



As you can see, not too bad but still needed doing.



The aftershot. Quite a difference.



As you can see from this shot it was afternoon before I had finished. I still have the front end to do but this will require ladders and, at the moment, I am focussing on preparing the roof for the solar panel.

My next thread will be Fitting A Solar Panel.

Rae & Ann


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 20, 2018)

well you need toadd external 12 volt take off as it could be usefull  fo pluggin in externall light source


----------



## saxonborg (Apr 20, 2018)

Looking forward to the commissioning of the wind generator.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 20, 2018)

oldish hippy said:


> well you need toadd external 12 volt take off as it could be usefull  fo pluggin in externall light source



Hello Barrie,
Good point and something I will consider but, at the moment, the work I am doing is all about the charging system; the wind charger, solar panel and the Ring battery to battery.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 20, 2018)

saxonborg said:


> Looking forward to the commissioning of the wind generator.



The solar panel has to go on before the wind charger, purely down to space. Due to the fact the solar panel is a 210 watt panel it requires a bit of space for me to move around it to fit it.

Rae & Ann


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 20, 2018)

what tv antenna did you take off


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 20, 2018)

oldish hippy said:


> what tv antenna did you take off



Hello Barrie,
It was a Status 530 with a Status powerpack. Just in case you are enquiring, somebody has already beaten you to it.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 22, 2018)

Still not happy with the set-up, there has to be a way to erect the mast without disconnecting it but because the blades are in the way my only option is to extend the crossbar halfway up the mast by adding 8.5 inches of hexagon bar threaded each end each side. The wind charger should be able to be lifted without undoing any bolts so ordered the hexagon bar and, hopefully, it will arrive soon but whilst looking at the job I wasn't happy with my workmanship and so my first upgrade was to remove the metal plates and put rose joints in their position. I have faced them downwards to give me more height from the rooflights.



Second job was to re-do the ends. The original ones, though worked, did not have a very good finish and so there was only one thing for it, start over again. If you look carefully you will notice that the bottom hole is slightly more round than the top; this is because the rose joint bolt has to face downwards.



In situ., looks a lot neater. Having said that, I don't suppose anybody is ever going to see it.



Hopefully get the hexagon bar Wednesday, should be able to machine it up and I will post the appropriate pictures.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi ya, Looks Brilliant Matey,
But I can’t help thinking that you’ve over completed the set up,,, If you go back to My Previous Picture Post (I think it was 46) I just had a Single Post, With a Removable joint Halfway up to Disconnect if & When required, The Cables was Joined with ‘Bullet type Connections’ again for Disconnecting if required, it was a Much Bigger & Heavier unit But that simple De mountable single Pole instillation served me well for a Decade Or So !.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 22, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> If you go back to My Previous Picture Post (I think it was 46) I just had a Single Post



I can see where you're coming from but when I decided to do this project I had to take into consideration that it had to be stored on the roof as I have nowhere inside to keep it, I had to be able to travel (keep up with the traffic) and I really couldn't afford to have it bouncing about once it was stored. I believe once this is finished it shouldn't take very long to erect it or drop it back down again. I hope this has helped to explain.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 25, 2018)

Hexagon bar arrived today so it was just a matter of cutting it to it's desired length and drilling and tapping an 8mm and 10mm hole at either end.



After drilling, decided to tap a thread. I started off with it still in the lathe



but finished off in the traditional way. All that's left now is to stick it on the roof.



More photographs will follow on completion.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 25, 2018)

As mentioned previously, I said more photographs would follow; well here they are. These are the final photographs of the job. As you can see below, very secure and doesn't look too much out of place.



A shot from underneath. The extension bars that run across the mast make the job so much easier, I would imagine with a bit of use, the wind charger could be lifted up using only one hand.



And the final shot, taken from the opposite side of the van, gives you some idea of the finished job.



All that's left now is the wires to be connected.
No noise or vibration.

Rae & Ann


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 25, 2018)

Looking brilliant Rae, I'm really looking forward to the PowerPoint presentation when I next see you! Lovin' the standard of workmanship, pure dedication!!!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 25, 2018)

Looks,,,,Really Well Built, Brilliant, now get the Multi meter / Charge controller out & let’s have some Charging Figures !

& you thought you was Finnished !.

Seriously well done,


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Apr 25, 2018)

I see a proper belt and braces job.... :nicethread::wave:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 25, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> & you thought you was Finnished !.



Unfortunately you're so right. The next job is to run a live cable from the vehicle battery to the Ring unit and then to the leisure battery; not too sure but will have a look at the manual tomorrow. I also need to find a way to stop people climbing up the ladder, just in case they take a fancy to my wind charger. So, yes, still one or two things left to do but, hopefully, in a week or so, should all be sorted........well that's the plan.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 25, 2018)

RoadTrek Boy said:


> belt and braces job.... :nicethread::wave:



Hello Colin,
I'm just lazy, I only want to do the job once.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 25, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> PowerPoint presentation



Hello Rog,
If this works as well as I think it should do, I have a brand new 12 volt fridge looking for a van.......so you know what my next job's going to be.

Rae & Ann


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 25, 2018)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Rog,
> If this works as well as I think it should do, I have a brand new 12 volt fridge looking for a van.......so you know what my next job's going to be.
> 
> Rae & Ann



Good thinking Rae..... proper job!
Dont forget, two sugars for me!


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 25, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> two sugars for me!



Surely not, Chrissy told me you were sweet enough 

Rae & Ann


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 26, 2018)

ask runnachabout anti climb ladder think he did something


https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/56959-sexy-fillet.html?highlight=ladder


post ten


----------



## Beemer (Apr 26, 2018)

The only experience I have had with wind chargers was on a mates boat.
It seems quiet enough until you switch it on, and it is delivering a charge.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 26, 2018)

oldish hippy said:


> anti climb ladder



Problem now sorted; had a set of traction mats and thought they would fit quite nicely.




Simple enough job. Drill eight holes and with four handle bar mirror clamps the job's a good 'un.



Hopefully this should deter the opportunist, perhaps not the determined.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 26, 2018)

Another great thread from you Rae, Phil should just give you the £50 now:idea:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 26, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> Another great thread from you Rae, Phil should just give you the £50 now:idea:



Hello Terry,
Thanks for your kind words. Positive feedback, to me, is worth more than the 50 quid.

Rae & Ann
P.S. Phil, I'll still take it if I'm a winner :lol-049:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 26, 2018)

Beemer said:


> It seems quiet enough until you switch it on, and it is delivering a charge.



Never thought of that one.........I suppose we can always switch it on and go sit round the fire at night.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 27, 2018)

Beemer said:


> It seems quiet enough until you switch it on,


And I thought only women became louder when you turned them on:wacko:


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 9, 2018)

*The Conclusion*

At Hereford this weekend we managed to couple all the bits together, or should I say Phil a.k.a. Admin did the business and I am eternally grateful for his contribution to the completion of the charging system. To put you in the picture, we now have the solar panel, the wind charger and the Ring battery to battery all linked together and working superbly.



This morning, as you can see, very little current going in as the batteries are 100% full.



The Ring battery to battery now all wired up and snugly tucked away.



Leisure battery. If you look carefully, fuse on the left hand side and shunt on the right. Can't give an opinion on the wind charger, as yet, as there wasn't a lot of wind at the weekend and, really, I need to check it at night when there's no sun around.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Wully (May 9, 2018)

I had a look at Hereford and my opinion is even if it dident work to charge batteries it looks as cool as hell very well thought out and put together. Want one.


----------



## Admin (May 9, 2018)

I can confirm that even in the low wind that the wind generator was outputting a charge current (tested with a calibrated meter).


----------



## RoaminRog (May 9, 2018)

What a brilliant end to a brilliant project. You should be VERY proud!!


----------



## Nabsim (May 9, 2018)

Brilliant, when do you start taking orders?


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 9, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> when do you start taking orders?



In a word Nabs...........never.......but you're more than welcome to come along with a measuring stick, take the measurements and have a bash at making one yourself.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Nabsim (May 9, 2018)

Ha ha, I can guarantee any attempt I made would NOT look like yours Rae, marvellous piece of work there


----------



## StreetSleeper (May 9, 2018)

Something I'd like to clarify, it had been mentioned previously, noise and vibration. I think most people that were at Hereford that saw the wind charger would agree there was little to no noise coming from the wind charger and we felt no vibration whilst in the van. I have to point out there were no gale force winds but, if there was, I very much doubt I would be climbing about on the roof putting it up.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 17, 2018)

The final part of the job was completed this weekend. To say we have had one or two problems with the charging would be an understatement. The main problem was the Ring unit, during the night, would go into sleep mode and wouldn't start charging until it was manually reset. Initially, I thought it was something to do with the wind charger so, with a lot of help from Colin and Phil, we pushed a few ideas around, eventually Phil's diagnostic, the conclusion was the Ring unit must be faulty. One phone call from Phil to the engineers at Ring and the unit was winging it's way back to the factory to have a fault repaired. On receiving the Ring unit the next job was to fit some diodes.



The only problem I could foresee is they are very flimsy and could be prone to damage.



My answer to this problem, to fit them in fuse boxes......nice and snug and not much chance of getting damaged.

Conclusion - all up and running and a big thank you to Phil and Colin for their support in this matter.......it was well appreciated.

Rae & Ann


----------



## The laird (Jun 17, 2018)

Was very impressed with the operations it was doing Rae,even the gentle breeze and it was up n away ,really well done mate


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 17, 2018)

Jeez Rae, did you have to fit all of those? If so can you say why they were needed, was it a backup in case the charge controller return diode failed?

Think I may have said before but this is an excellent piece of engineering and looks really good. I couldn’t hear a think when it was spinning and it was only when someon (sorry name has gone) claimed the ladder with head close they could hear it


----------



## Admin (Jun 17, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Jeez Rae, did you have to fit all of those? If so can you say why they were needed, was it a backup in case the charge controller return diode failed?
> 
> Think I may have said before but this is an excellent piece of engineering and looks really good. I couldn’t hear a think when it was spinning and it was only when someon (sorry name has gone) claimed the ladder with head close they could hear it




Both the solar and wind inputs are fed into the MPPT charger on the positive terminal. The two diodes prevent a return path to the sources. The logic is that the 210-watt panel will easily provide enough power for most of the year and so wind won't be required. But in the winter and at night the wind generator will provide a better output through the MPPT charge controller.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello Nabs..........what he said........thanks Phil.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 18, 2018)

Admin said:


> Both the solar and wind inputs are fed into the MPPT charger on the positive terminal. The two diodes prevent a return path to the sources. The logic is that the 210-watt panel will easily provide enough power for most of the year and so wind won't be required. But in the winter and at night the wind generator will provide a better output through the MPPT charge controller.



That makes sense with two diodes, it was the pic showing 14 had me puzzled


----------



## Admin (Jun 18, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> That makes sense with two diodes, it was the pic showing 14 had me puzzled



They are for jewellery making.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 18, 2018)

Admin said:


> They are for jewellery making.



You couldn't resist that one.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 18, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> That makes sense with two diodes, it was the pic showing 14 had me puzzled



Sorry about that Nabs, I should have explained myself better: it was just a before and after shot. I also could have mentioned when I made the loops at the end they were bent in a clockwise direction, making it better when tightening the nut up.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 18, 2018)

No worries I guessed you bent the ends just mystified at the numbers ha ha


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jul 29, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I loved the Rutland 913 / 914,, Had one for MANY years on my boat & gave OOODLES OF POWER !






Hello Mr Zombie,
I have not been particularly happy with the output so have decided to take your advice and go for a 913; after your very descriptive term 'oodles of power'. Not quite sure how we're going to work it, will have to have a conversation with the electrical wizards on the site but, as for now, I have removed the old set up and I will have to totally make from scratch all new brackets that hold the generator, as the pole is a little bit bigger.

Rae & Ann


----------



## maingate (Jul 29, 2018)

StreetSleeper said:


> View attachment 66159
> 
> Hello Mr Zombie,
> I have not been particularly happy with the output so have decided to take your advice and go for a 913; after your very descriptive term 'oodles of power'. Not quite sure how we're going to work it, will have to have a conversation with the electrical wizards on the site but, as for now, I have removed the old set up and I will have to totally make from scratch all new brackets that hold the generator, as the pole is a little bit bigger.
> ...



The 913 is rated at 80 watts. In the time I used mine, I would rate it nearer 50 watts. See if you can find something bigger that will fit your setup, there is a decent choice nowadays.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jul 29, 2018)

maingate said:


> The 913 is rated at 80 watts. In the time I used mine, I would rate it nearer 50 watts. See if you can find something bigger that will fit your setup, there is a decent choice nowadays.



Hello Jim,
Thank you for your feedback. When I was looking at wind generators I have to agree there are quite a few that give out more power. A lot of the feedback that I read said the longevity wasn't there and some of the figures had been vastly exaggerated. The main reason for choosing the Rutland 913 is easy maintenance, the only problem they seem to have was the bearings needed replacing now and again; which doesn't seem to be a particular hardship. This one came up at a reasonable price and is in remarkably good condition. If it doesn't work out I feel sure I should get my money back.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jul 30, 2018)

Decided that, as the original brackets are too small, rather than re-drill the holes or elongate them, for me, the best option would be to start all over again.



Fairly straight forward job. A piece of 7mm thick stainless steel angle, drill a couple of holes and cut the excess off.



I'm now waiting on the pole to arrive so that I can measure it for the U bolts and drill the holes accordingly.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jul 30, 2018)

*Rutland 913 V Rutland 504*

Thought I'd take this opportunity to have a look at them both side by side.



As you can see, quite a bit of difference.



The 913. Considerably heavier but still relatively simple to work on.



Here we have the 504. As you can see a lot lighter in it's construction but still fairly straight forward to maintain but, for me, was not up to the job that I required it for.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Byronic (Jul 30, 2018)

Most of the output power ratings given for wind generators and solar panels
are usually the max. that can be expected in ideal conditions.
I doubt if anyone gets 100W out of a so called 100W solar panel,
unless on the Equator 200 miles in space!
A stated wind generator output is probably based on Beaufort Scale Hurricane
Force 16!
Only slight exaggerations perhaps!

Some solar panels come with more realistic output graphs,
and I'm sure some wind generators come with similar info showing
output related to various wind speeds.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jul 30, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Some solar panels come with more realistic output graphs,
> and I'm sure some wind generators come with similar info showing
> output related to various wind speeds.



This is only one part of my charging system. I am running a Ring 30A battery to battery Smart Charger, a 210W solar panel and, of course, I will be running the wind generator plus two 110 Banner batteries. I'm pretty sure power won't be an issue.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Geraldine (Jul 30, 2018)

StreetSleeper said:


> This is only one part of my charging system. I am running a Ring 30A battery to battery Smart Charger, a 210W solar panel and, of course, I will be running the wind generator plus two 110 Banner batteries. I'm pretty sure power won't be an issue.
> 
> Rae & Ann



Rae, What are you going to run with all that power?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jul 30, 2018)

Geraldine said:


> Rae, What are you going to run with all that power?



Hello David,
I have an electric fridge which I hope to fit when the other one gives up the ghost. I also intend to have the hot air fan running day and night long during the cold weather; obviously, living in Scotland we don't have quite the same solar energy that you have down south but we do have quite good wind conditions......hope this helps.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Aug 16, 2018)

After a recent conversation, on how we are going to control the power produced by the wind turbine, we decided a good way to get rid of the excess power would be to connect it up to a water heater element but we also felt it would be prudent to still have a voltage dump. I felt the best place for this would be bolted to the front of my seat. Now all I have to do is to find some way to connect it to the seat base and distribute some of the heat without getting myself burnt. This was my attempt at making a bracket.



This is the top view looking down, plenty of holes for hot air to escape.



Front view, dump looks pretty safe in there.



Bottom view, plenty of space for the air to be drawn up.



Last but not least, rear view. I cut two pieces of asbestos so the heat wouldn't go backwards. Now all I have to do is make a couple of spacers up and I can bolt it to the front of the seat.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Robmac (Aug 16, 2018)

I've got a folding corkscrew that looks a bit like that Rae. Could've save you some time.

(You didn't expect the compliments to carry on for long did you?)


----------



## StreetSleeper (Aug 16, 2018)

Robmac said:


> I've got a folding corkscrew



Hello Rob,
I'm sure you can get medication for that.

Rae & Ann


----------



## wildebus (Aug 16, 2018)

Looking forward to see how the revisions go.   After chatting to you at Drudridge, I am very tempted to add Wind technology to my Campers 'power portfolio' 


PS. your heat dump there .... I guess you could add a little fan behind to distribute the heat like a blown air heater?


----------



## Robmac (Aug 16, 2018)

Just been looking at the 12v elements Rae.

They seem to have come on a bit since I last looked.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Aug 16, 2018)

wildebus said:


> I am very tempted to add Wind technology to my Campers 'power portfolio'



Hello David,
Well I do happen to have a Rutland 504, that's done next to nothing, going for a very reasonable price (sorry, can't give this one away); didn't work for me but maybe just what you're looking for.......light and small.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Aug 16, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Just been looking at the 12v elements Rae.
> 
> They seem to have come on a bit since I last looked.



Hello Rob,
It's a nightmare. I saw David's conversion at the weekend and to say I was fair impressed would be a gross understatement.

Rae & Ann


----------



## wildebus (Aug 16, 2018)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello David,
> Well I do happen to have a Rutland 504, that's done next to nothing, going for a very reasonable price (sorry, can't give this one away); didn't work for me but maybe just what you're looking for.......light and small.
> 
> Rae & Ann


Drop me a PM with the cost and maybe I could pop round some time and get it (and some good ideas on Mounting maybe  ).

(Out of action right now to do practical stuff though as suddenly put my back out this morning lifting a workbench!)


----------



## StreetSleeper (Aug 16, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Drop me a PM with the cost and maybe I could pop round some time and get it (and some good ideas on Mounting maybe  ).
> 
> (Out of action right now to do practical stuff though as suddenly put my back out this morning lifting a workbench!)



PM sent.

Rae & Ann


----------

